# Wes Hauch bringing back Alluvial



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 8, 2021)

"Been laying low for a few years saving up my internet tokens for the band. I’m gonna start cashing those in, starting now. If that interests you, keep an eye on @alluvial this week and beyond. Thanks."



=AZUvLSwK8kkXqUVatdSngUiHre0bHv4tP0q7BRxTTVxwvEyQBIUyt-jHwXvWe6ZMyoon0JDDo-CpKt2MUEa2WfdlVaJY0PfV7ttlYJ3KrRUb70LFCb18VJ5_1hijJx0blAsRkCCU_rIM73OKHgPshN1wA50zhm66Y6eA0kd7Gm1w9w&__tn__=EH-R']
=AZUvLSwK8kkXqUVatdSngUiHre0bHv4tP0q7BRxTTVxwvEyQBIUyt-jHwXvWe6ZMyoon0JDDo-CpKt2MUEa2WfdlVaJY0PfV7ttlYJ3KrRUb70LFCb18VJ5_1hijJx0blAsRkCCU_rIM73OKHgPshN1wA50zhm66Y6eA0kd7Gm1w9w&__tn__=EH-R']


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 8, 2021)

I hope he recruited a vocalist, the first album 100% needed one.

I always wished they went with this guy from the audition material on youtube, he added so much to the empty space on that record.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 9, 2021)

+1 on the vocalist. I dug the Alluival album but it sounded like an instrumental version which originally had vocals.


----------



## anomynous (Mar 9, 2021)

If you look at Alluvial’s Instagram page and who they’re following it’s pretty clear who’s in the band. 

Wes
Tim Walker (ex Entheos)
Matt Paulazzo (The Zenith Passage/Aegaeon)
Kev Muller (The Merciless Concept/ex Suffocation)


----------



## MrWulf (Mar 9, 2021)

no Keith Merrow tho


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 9, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> no Keith Merrow tho



Interested to see how much different it will be without Keith Merrow for sure.
I get why Keith didn't want to continue with Wes. As I understand it Keith pulled a bunch of strings (badum-tee) at Schecter to get Wes a signature guitar, only to have Wes switch to Ibanez before the guitar was even released. It was so weird that Schecter had the guitar in their NAMM booth as they launched it (I guess they had already done some production and didn't want to just sit on it / scrap it) while Wes had already moved on.

Still I really like Wes playing so I am definatly gonna check out the new stuff.


----------



## shpence (Mar 9, 2021)

Sumsar said:


> Interested to see how much different it will be without Keith Merrow for sure.
> I get why Keith didn't want to continue with Wes. As I understand it Keith pulled a bunch of strings (badum-tee) at Schecter to get Wes a signature guitar, only to have Wes switch to Ibanez before the guitar was even released. It was so weird that Schecter had the guitar in their NAMM booth as they launched it (I guess they had already done some production and didn't want to just sit on it / scrap it) while Wes had already moved on.



Dang I didn't know that backstory but I was curious so thanks! I liked the Schecter Wes Hauch model and tried to snag one then they disappeared. Makes sense now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 9, 2021)

Damn I didn't realize there were burned bridges over that Schecter stuff.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Mar 9, 2021)

Is it official that Keith Merrow won’t join? I have significantly less interest if he’s not there. That’s a bummer.


----------



## anomynous (Mar 9, 2021)

He left years ago apparently. They didn’t ever really announce anything other than Wes being the only person listed on the FB page.


----------



## MrWulf (Mar 9, 2021)

Iirc there was some drama between Wes and Schecter as well. One story i remember was relayed back in here was Wes needing a guitar on tour and Schecter basically said "too bad" despite Wes being a sponsored artist at that point.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wes was sent a few guitars that weren't up to par for touring, so he stopped using them all together. 

Keith announced he was no longer working on Alluvial a few years back. I don't think they're on bad terms.

I've had a lesson with Wes he's a very to the point dude which has it's good and bad sides. He's not around for bullsh*it basically. If Schecter sent him bad guitars I can see how he would just cut things off.


----------



## shpence (Mar 9, 2021)

The plot thickens!


----------



## profwoot (Mar 9, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I hope he recruited a vocalist, the first album 100% needed one.
> 
> I always wished they went with this guy from the audition material on youtube, he added so much to the empty space on that record.




Oy idk. No offense to anyone who likes these vocals, but as a huge fan of The Deep Longing for Annihilation, this might as well be the neighbor kids screaming over it.


----------



## RoRo56 (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah Keith has been out of the project for a couple of years. It wasn't as a result of the Schecter issues though (that happened in 2016, Keith was still involved until 2018 according to his own Facebook posts). 

Wes did a Q&A about a whole bunch of things last year, as a couple of guys have said above he had several issues with guitars not being up to scratch and also tour support so he left. 
He also touched on why Keith left, he didn't give much detail but I think they both wanted to take the band in different directions. Nothing dramatic really.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Mar 9, 2021)

RoRo56 said:


> He also touched on why Keith left, he didn't give much detail but I think they both wanted to take the band in different directions. Nothing dramatic really.



It surprises me that there was even the possibility for disagreement, honestly.

I always assumed the band never went anywhere for practical reasons. Wes has been in a bunch of bands over the years and seems to make his musical income through touring. Keith has always been a studio guy. He's done a couple of small clinic tours and had about a dozen dates with Alluvial, but most of his effort is invested in his studio, his Youtube channel, and whatever other stuff he has going on behind the scenes related to gear endorsements, etc. Even if Keith and Wes live in the same state, I never got the vibe that Alluvial was going to be anything more than an experimental side project that lived on the internet.

Speaking of which, the primary demographic for Alluvial's debut was probably people who watch Keith Merrow and Wes Hauch guitar playthroughs on Youtube. The reach was never huge. And with how they released the album (for free, with proceeds from streaming donated to charity), it always seemed like a one-and-done collaboration.

Anyway, I'm sure there's no bad blood or Keith Merrow wouldn't have released his claim to the band. As for Wes, he's an absolute beast of a guitar player and it's good to see him heading a project for once.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 9, 2021)

profwoot said:


> Oy idk. No offense to anyone who likes these vocals, but as a huge fan of The Deep Longing for Annihilation, this might as well be the neighbor kids screaming over it.



I personally like them, but I undoubtedly believe the album required some vocals. They didn't really write a shredder record front to back, there's great leads but there's also lots of fantastic riffs and pauses that are well suited for vocals.

If not that dude, I hope they just hire someone and release an instrumental for the folks who prefer the album sans-vox.


----------



## MrWulf (Mar 10, 2021)

I think the album was perfect as it is. It feels like they were writing instrumentals and then try to cram vocal in (hence the contest back then) but it wouldnt fit. Writing instrumentals and cramming vocals in is much harder than say, writing with a vocalist in mind.


----------



## RoRo56 (Mar 10, 2021)

The thing I'd really love to know is what happened to Dan Presland. He was all set to play with them on the AAL tour, he had even flown to America. He was never mentioned again and they had to scramble last minute to get someone to learn the set, a guy called Jesus Everest filled in and did a sick job.

I tried asking Wes about it during one of his Q&A things but he never replied.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 10, 2021)

cip 123 said:


> Wes was sent a few guitars that weren't up to par for touring, so he stopped using them all together.
> 
> Keith announced he was no longer working on Alluvial a few years back. I don't think they're on bad terms.
> 
> I've had a lesson with Wes he's a very to the point dude which has it's good and bad sides. He's not around for bullsh*it basically. If Schecter sent him bad guitars I can see how he would just cut things off.



That makes more sense. As I wrote my post "As I understand it [...]" as I guessed there was probably many sides to the story. Still I do remember Keith saying in a YT vid from last year that he felt 'stapped in the back' by Wes, so there is that - I will try and see if I can't find it.


----------



## RoRo56 (Mar 12, 2021)

New song Ulysses out now, full album Sarcoma coming May 28th on Nuclear Blast. I think it's really sick!


----------



## Anquished (Mar 12, 2021)

New tune is pretty filthy.


----------



## Frostbite (Mar 12, 2021)

New song fucking slaps


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 12, 2021)

There’s a video for it too:


On first lesson I couldn’t help but miss Merrow’s input but I quickly forgot and it’s growing on me more and more. I suspected they would introduce vocals and glad to see they did. Killer solo from Wes, such a fluent yet aggressive style.


----------



## Gnarcade (Mar 12, 2021)

Hot Damn this new song is fucking bonkers. I really like the first alluvial record as an instrumental album, so I was not sure how I would like it sans Keith and with the addition of vocals. Holy shit is it good though. I can't wait to hear the whole thing.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 12, 2021)

profwoot said:


> Oy idk. No offense to anyone who likes these vocals, but as a huge fan of The Deep Longing for Annihilation, this might as well be the neighbor kids screaming over it.


----------



## Wc707 (Mar 12, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


>


Smokes, let's go


----------



## anomynous (Mar 12, 2021)

Wes & Keith held those auditions for vocals before the first album so the fact there’s vocals now shouldn’t be surprising.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 12, 2021)

Some good stuff


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2021)

Dat Iceman doh


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 12, 2021)

I hope that the riff from his toontrack playthroughs are on this record. Love those demos

Namely this one:


----------



## nsimonsen (Mar 12, 2021)

New track is sick.
Really made me realise that Wes has such a unique and instantly recognisable sound/feel. Hyped for the record.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 12, 2021)

Not to diss Keith, because the dude's a riff monster as well

But y'all really doubted Wes? Dude's also a massive talent.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 12, 2021)

Yoooooooo this is everything I wanted out of Alluvial, definitely feels a tad less riffy but it makes sense to leave room for the vocals to float in the mix. Can't wait for the album, this is gonna slam


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 13, 2021)

Not a big fan of the guitar tone on that single


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> Not a big fan of the guitar tone on that single



It's interestign how Dimebag is one of Wes' biggest inspirations. Yet Wes' tone is the complete 100% opposite of Dime's.


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 13, 2021)

It sounds very hollow. I can't describe it. I've heard it a lot from Ola and Merrow. Just not my jam, although I can appreciate people like it.


----------



## MrWulf (Mar 13, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's interestign how Dimebag is one of Wes' biggest inspirations. Yet Wes' tone is the complete 100% opposite of Dime's.



Dime's tone is terrible tbh. It fits for him and no one else


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 14, 2021)

Don't get me wrong when I was young I was all about Paul Stanley and his Iceman sigs, But the time has come for someone new to carry the Iceman torch ..non the less a 7! and a talent Like Wes? , I'm sooo down!


----------



## Chanson (Mar 16, 2021)

mikernaut said:


> Don't get me wrong when I was young I was all about Paul Stanley and his Iceman sigs, But the time has come for someone new to carry the Iceman torch ..non the less a 7! and a talent Like Wes? , I'm sooo down!



Not to derail the thread, but it blows my mind that Ibanez is just sitting on the Destroyer and Iceman shapes and basically doing nothing with them currently. With how hot 80s throwback stuff seems to be lately, I'm shocked.


----------



## shpence (Mar 16, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> It sounds very hollow. I can't describe it. I've heard it a lot from Ola and Merrow. Just not my jam, although I can appreciate people like it.


 I know, right? Very dry. Sweet riffage though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 16, 2021)

I get what you mean. Kind of a nasally sound. Seems like he adopted that from Merrow.


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 16, 2021)

Yeah I will say it's not necessarily bad if people dig it and that's what he's going for but Ive always been a fan of more natural and harmonic tones


----------



## H I G H W I N D (Mar 16, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's interestign how Dimebag is one of Wes' biggest inspirations. Yet Wes' tone is the complete 100% opposite of Dime's.



Totally, Wes gets this dry tone that works for him and at least it can sound fine.. Keith dials that up too in his stuff. Dime's sounded horrible


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 17, 2021)

Wes is always there to school you in riffing and leads when you forget how good he really is. That new song is incredible. Now I just can't wait for the record to drop.


----------



## RoRo56 (Mar 22, 2021)

Wes is currently doing another AMA on his Instagram so might be worth checking out. He said he tracked the entire album himself INCLUDING the vocals which is just insane!


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 22, 2021)

RoRo56 said:


> Wes is currently doing another AMA on his Instagram so might be worth checking out. He said he tracked the entire album himself INCLUDING the vocals which is just insane!



Sounds phenomenal. Love the vocal sound


----------



## ECGuitars (Apr 2, 2021)

New song is crazy good, heavy Dime influence in that solo. Im loving it


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 2, 2021)

From what i understand wes has spent a heavy amount of time upping his studio and production game and it really shines through on these two songs. Im way happy for him and i cant wait to hear the reat of the album.


----------



## Acrid (Apr 2, 2021)

Playthrough video up, dat right hand...


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 2, 2021)

Definitely digging these two. Glad they added vocals this time around.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 2, 2021)

The visualizer video just released for Thy Underling


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 2, 2021)

Pretty nice with it. The solo was good. Those electronic noises in the background were kind of distracting though, especially the one at 1:20 that shows up every "chorus."


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 2, 2021)

ECGuitars said:


> New song is crazy good, heavy Dime influence in that solo. Im loving it



Wes does Dime better than anyone else but to be honest I don't hear it in this solo. Definitely some Marty Friedmanisms in there, though.


----------



## chipchappy (Apr 2, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Wes does Dime better than anyone else but to be honest I don't hear it in this solo. Definitely some Marty Friedmanisms in there, though.



Agreed. I feel like any time theres a wide vibrato'ed pinch harmonic or dives the first thing people think of is Dime. This picking is much more chromatic and staccato though whereas dime was more legato and pentatonic


----------



## SubsonicDoom99 (Apr 2, 2021)

Wes' right hand tightness and precision just floors me. And if Ibanez doesn't start making those Iceman guitars part of regular production they're really missing out!


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Apr 2, 2021)

That guitar is amazing. I hope Ibanez has a plan to make it a production model in the near future.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 3, 2021)

Second single is really good too. Any idea what kinda guitar pick he's showing at the end of that playthrough? Tortex? Couldn't tell


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 3, 2021)

Man if he used a Triple Crown on the new record, it sounds fucking crushing.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 3, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man if he used a Triple Crown on the new record, it sounds fucking crushing.



Only assuming he did,, since that's in the chain in his description on the Ulysses playthrough. Sounds sick as hell


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 5, 2021)

Thy Underling is absolutely crushing. I don't think I have been this excited for a "death metal" record in recent years. (I don't consider Loathe and Deftones in this category) 

If it's not apparent enough, Wes is my absolute guitar crush of recent years. Them bends in the Ulysses playthrough though...


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 5, 2021)

Musiscience said:


> Thy Underling is absolutely crushing. I don't think I have been this excited for a "death metal" record in recent years. (I don't consider Loathe and Deftones in this category)
> 
> If it's not apparent enough, Wes is my absolute guitar crush of recent years. Them bends in the Ulysses playthrough though...



Same. I've been listening to both singles nonstop for the past few weeks mixed in with the deep longing for annihilation. Can't fucking wait for this album to drop.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 5, 2021)

For those talking about the Iceman so much...Wes sig perhaps??


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 5, 2021)

MetalheadMC said:


> For those talking about the Iceman so much...Wes sig perhaps??



Oh man, that's going to be an awesome sig. Love the Iceman shape too. Probably not for me though as I just can't seem to get along with 7s.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 6, 2021)

MetalheadMC said:


> For those talking about the Iceman so much...Wes sig perhaps??



YES YES YES


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 23, 2021)

Video for the new track. 

According to Wes, this song was supposed to be an instrumental. The lyrics are loosely based on a suicide, and it's one of a handful of songs Wes sings on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 23, 2021)

Honestly he has a really cool, haunting, gritty voice. I don't want to be too negative or positive towards it though since it's it's so wet with effects though. It fits the song though


----------



## narad (Apr 23, 2021)

I like the part where there was a kanji, because, why not?


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 23, 2021)

First time hearing Wes sing. Effects or no effects, the end result sounds insanely cool. Can't wait for this to be released. First Alluvial was good, but nothing too special IMO. This is shaping up to be amazing.


----------



## mastapimp (Apr 23, 2021)

narad said:


> I like the part where there was a kanji, because, why not?


Ancient Japanese symbol for windbreaker


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 23, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Ancient Japanese symbol for windbreaker



like the jackets in the 90's?









also maybe a dumb question, but anyone know who mixed the album? Sounds awesome. I didn't see on my super quick google search.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 23, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> like the jackets in the 90's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John Douglas I believe.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 23, 2021)

awesome thanks!


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 23, 2021)

I like the new song. It's pretty tasty


----------



## Matt08642 (Apr 23, 2021)

MetalheadMC said:


> Video for the new track.
> 
> According to Wes, this song was supposed to be an instrumental. The lyrics are loosely based on a suicide, and it's one of a handful of songs Wes sings on.




1 album full of Wes doing vocals and guitar, please.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 23, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> 1 album full of Wes doing vocals and guitar, please.



That would definitely be nice. 

I love this song, and style. My only concern with this song is I hope he can do it justice live. Mastodon comes to mind with using too many effects vocally, and not living up live a few years ago.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 23, 2021)

Is that actually Wes doing the clean vocals? Or did they mime it for the video because it was awkward to film the frontman who doesn't know what to do with his hands?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 23, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Is that actually Wes doing the clean vocals? Or did they mime it for the video because it was awkward to film the frontman who doesn't know what to do with his hands?



It's Wes singing whatever is shown as him singing in the video.

Awesome song, the licks are great, his voice has a pretty cool presence on the track as well.


----------



## AdenM (Apr 24, 2021)

Awesome guitar work on 40 Stories too, my favorite solo of the songs we've heard thus far. That whole section gives me TBDM/Brandon Ellis vibes.


----------



## Musiscience (May 28, 2021)

The album is out and it's glorious! Here's hoping this will do well.

Wes is an absolute beast of a guitar player and the writing is fantastic.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 28, 2021)

Cheers for the head up! Downloading it from iTunes now.


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 28, 2021)

After the first listen, it's a strong record. The 3 singles were the perfect choices. Sleepers becomes Giants has that 40 Stories feel, which was a nice little change up. The ending however made me want so much more. 

Then, Sugar Paper came along. Seems safe to say can't have an Alluvial record without one of those.


----------



## Musiscience (May 28, 2021)

I was so happy to hear the intro riff to Exponent made it to the album. Been hearing it here and there for years and always thought it sounded killer.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 28, 2021)

The one riff I wanted made it! It's the song anodyne. I've only listened to some samples but I will be listening to it today at work.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 28, 2021)

So I've got the album. Is anyone else experiencing choppiness? I bought the digital version on iTunes and it is chopping up pretty hard until I restart my.music player?


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 28, 2021)




----------



## shpence (May 29, 2021)

Really digging the new album. I made a comment previously about the guitar tone being dry and I take that back. Definitely grew on me and wanna check out the Jupiter pups now.


----------



## Meh (May 30, 2021)

Album has been on repeat since Friday. Really happy to see Wes have his own project. Dude is a phenomenal guitar player.


----------



## Sammy J (May 31, 2021)

Super solid listen, I dig it.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jun 1, 2021)

I have to say this album is one of the best I have heard in metal this year. DAT RIFFING! I love how it's often melodic, but still full of key changes in the progressions.


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 1, 2021)

Anyone else feel like the production on this is extremely harsh sounding? I was previewing some tracks on youtube with headphones and couldn't even make it through Sugar Paper.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 2, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Anyone else feel like the production on this is extremely harsh sounding? I was previewing some tracks on youtube with headphones and couldn't even make it through Sugar Paper.



What cans are you running it through? Top end is definitely there but not unlistenable like how you describe for myself.

Album is such a banger, so glad he has an album to call his own like that now. Great job Wes!


----------



## VGK17 (Jun 2, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Anyone else feel like the production on this is extremely harsh sounding? I was previewing some tracks on youtube with headphones and couldn't even make it through Sugar Paper.


No it sounds good to me. I bought the MP3 album. There's a lot more clarity in the higher frequencies than most metal albums but not harsh imo. I like it it just sounds more immersive to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 2, 2021)

Hows this compare to the first record? Completely different?


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 2, 2021)

So I've listened to the album quite a few times (solved the issue i had by deleting it and redownloading it a few times). The album is stellar and is one of my favorite releases this year thus far. Production and guitar tone is def a highlight for me. 

@HHTJH
This album is incredibly different. I did like the first one, but this seemed to actually have a direction rather than just technical riffing and wander (one or two songs on an album is ok for me, but a whole album of it just kind blends together after awhile).


----------



## Musiscience (Jun 3, 2021)

Exactly what BusinessMan said. The album feels like it has a direction and the songwriting is well thought out and more consistent. That might come from having Wes do all the writing v.s. sharing the duties with Keith. It's different, but different for the best. Songs like Sarcoma absolutely rips, the riffage on the whole record is extremely top shelf.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 3, 2021)

Thats awesome. That's my issue with a lot of instrumental stuff. It seems like a mash of random riffs rather than a well thought out flow of music.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jun 3, 2021)

Cool album but I just don't dig the vocal style like I used to when I was like 18. As always I dig the riffs though and the vocal parts Wes does in 40 Stories are sick!


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 3, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> What cans are you running it through? Top end is definitely there but not unlistenable like how you describe for myself.


Audio Technica ATH-MX50x I believe. Nothing amazing, but not shitty wal-mart headphones. I'll give it another shot through a different source and see if it's better.


----------



## VGK17 (Jun 3, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Audio Technica ATH-MX50x I believe. Nothing amazing, but not shitty wal-mart headphones. I'll give it another shot through a different source and see if it's better.


More likely it's YouTube and not your headphones.


----------



## Musiscience (Jun 8, 2021)

Possibly YouTube as mentioned above. Listening to it through Sennheiser Momentum 3s and it sounds great.


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 9, 2021)

Musiscience said:


> Possibly YouTube as mentioned above. Listening to it through Sennheiser Momentum 3s and it sounds great.


You guys were right...I gave it another try a few days later after rebooting the PC and reconnecting the headphones and it sounded very good. I'll probably pick up a copy soon!


----------



## Dooky (Jun 9, 2021)

So far this new Alluvial album is my favourite album of the year and I think it will take a lot to beat.


----------



## destroyerdogs (Jun 16, 2021)

This guy needs an Iceman sig. And I'll be first in line when it happens.


----------



## Frostbite (Jun 16, 2021)

destroyerdogs said:


> This guy needs an Iceman sig. And I'll be first in line when it happens.


If they ever release that 7 string brown ice man with the trem dear lord I'd fight someone to get it


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jun 17, 2021)

I didn’t realize it had been “several years” since the last album until I just read this thread. Turns out 4 jobs, 3 states and a wedding can mess with your sense of time!


----------

